# ICD 9 code for heel pain



## kumeena

What is the right code for heel pain (729.5 or 719.47)

Thank you


----------



## Treetoad

729.5


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
The  right code for heel pain is  729.5  more appropriate than 719.49(Pain in ankle and foot)

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## bmanene

Heel pain is plantar fascitis. Correct ICD-9 code is 728.71


----------



## mitchellde

bmanene said:


> Heel pain is plantar fascitis. Correct ICD-9 code is 728.71



Heel pain is not automatically plantar fascitis, if the provider does not document the diagnosis the coder cannot code it.  Please do not perform the providers job by diagnosing his patient.


----------

